# It's Vaccine Day 4 Us!



## sawhorseray (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 23, 2021)

Really good ones! Thanks for posting!


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 23, 2021)

Love 'em! I can definitely understand that guy who listens to his wife's voices.


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 23, 2021)

I wonder what type of entertainment center that guy got, I'm in the market for a new one


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 23, 2021)

Every one really good Ray.  Especially the bears "Oh good, they've already been peeled".  Now I'll go out in public, smiling, and it'll take the drivers a little longer to ruin my day, lol.  Thanks for continuing these.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 23, 2021)

Green vehicles!  Brilliant.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 23, 2021)

Great stuff Ray!! The one about the bipolar weather is all too true. 5 days ago it was bitter cold and we were buried under snow and ice. Now all of that is gone, it's over 80 degrees, and I'm wearing swim trunks. Go figger.... 

Stilllaughing,
Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 23, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Great stuff Ray!! The one about the bipolar weather is all too true. 5 days ago it was bitter cold and we were buried under snow and ice. Now all of that is gone, it's over 80 degrees, and I'm wearing swim trunks. Go figger.... Stilllaughing, Robert



I liked the one about the CA folks that moved to Texas Robert, bet they never saw that coming! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2021)

Another great batch Ray! Thanks for the laughs!

Ryan


----------



## robrpb (Feb 23, 2021)

Good ones Ray.

Rob


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 24, 2021)

Some real good ones Ray.
Gary


----------

